# Junior third engineer MV Interpreter Harrison line



## wayfarer (Nov 17, 2015)

I am looking for a chap by the name of Ray Ellis who was junior third engineer on the MV Interpreter 1960/61. He came from Melbourne or Victoria. I would love to make contact with again. John Lord I was 4th engineer. The senior third was Alec Stewart the 2nd eng Eric Wakeham and the C/E Walter Barnes.


----------

